# Herbstliche Grüße



## Mangomaedchen (27. September 2015)

*Herbstliche Grüße*

Hallo zusammen, 
draußen ist das schönste Herbstwetter und ich starre mit einer fetten Erkältung in den Sonnenschein - also kann ich die Zeit auch nutzen, um mich kurz vorzustellen 
Ich heiße eigentlich Kerstin und komme aus Deutschlands ältester Stadt. 
Bevor ich WoW kennengelernt habe, habe ich gerne Adventure Games gespielt: Monkey Island, Simon the Sorcerer, Baphomets Fluch, Day of the Tentacle, die Indiana Jones-Spiele usw. Fast muss ich sagen "leider" sind mir die nach meinem Start mit WoW zu eindimensional geworden - man hat vorgefestigte Wege und kann zwischendurch keinen anderen Spielern begegnen, irgendwie schnöde. 

WoW spiele ich seit 2007, aber ich raide seit einigen Jahren aus Zeitgründen nicht mehr ernsthaft - zu Uni-Zeiten ging das noch ganz gut... Manchmal spiele ich noch Diablo und Path of Exile. Mein Freund und ich haben eine Fernbeziehung und spielen gerne abends zusammen 

Ansonsten fahre ich gerne MTB, lese und mag Wälder und Blumen.

Schöne Grüße
Mangomädchen


----------



## Enisra (27. September 2015)

huhu o/


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. September 2015)

Hallo und willkommen hier im Forum


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2015)

Älteste Stadt = Trier, oder? ^^  Da bin ich geboren, habe aber keinerlei Beziehung dahin, da meine Eltern damals, als ich geboren wurde, nur wg. Job (Vater als Krankenhausarzt) für 4 Jahre dort waren


----------



## Mangomaedchen (28. September 2015)

Danke euch!  Ja genau, Trier! Bin auch hier geboren, war zwischendurch aber ein paar Jahre bei Düsseldorf. Warst du nie in deiner "Geburtsstadt"? Ist eigentlich ein schnuckeliges Städtchen mit viel Grün drumherum und den römischen Bauten mittendrin.


----------



## McDrake (28. September 2015)

Auch von meiner Seite her ein "Grüezi"


----------



## Spassbremse (28. September 2015)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen!

Verzeih meine Neugier, aber wie bist Du auf Deinen Nick gekommen?


----------



## Mangomaedchen (28. September 2015)

Danke euch!
McDrake, kommst du aus der Schweiz? 

Spassbremse - auch ein toller Nick! Nun ja, besonders tiefsinnig ist das nicht, ich esse gerne Mangos, aber nur "Mango" fand ich irgendwie komisch und Mangomädchen hat einen netten Klang. Ein paar Namen waren auch schon vergeben, war also nicht erste Wahl.


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2015)

Mangomaedchen schrieb:


> Danke euch!  Ja genau, Trier! Bin auch hier geboren, war zwischendurch aber ein paar Jahre bei Düsseldorf. Warst du nie in deiner "Geburtsstadt"? Ist eigentlich ein schnuckeliges Städtchen mit viel Grün drumherum und den römischen Bauten mittendrin.


 ich hab halt die ersten 3-4 Lebensjahre dort verbracht, aber seitdem nicht mehr, weil meine Familie wirklich GAR keinen Bezug zu der Region hat. Vor Ort hatte man halt auch nur 4 Jahre Zeit, da entstehen dann auch nicht schon so dicke Beziehungen, dass man den Kontakt weiter pflegt, und dann sind wir sowieso erst Mal ausgewandert, d.h. von Ex-Nachbarn hat man sich quasi "für immer" verabschiedet. Internet gab es damals noch nicht, nicht mal Handys, auch keine "Flatrates", d.h. telefonieren aus dem Ausland war echt sauteuer, selbst von Stadt zu Stadt im Inland kostete es noch spürbar viel Geld  

Als wir dann doch schon nach ca nem halben Jahr wieder in D waren, wohnten wir erst in Süddeutschland und dann ging es nach Köln, da gab es erst Mal andere Schwerpunkte als mal eben sich wieder bei den Leuten zu melden, die man eh "nur" 3-4 Jahre kannte, und wenn dann erneut 4 Jahre vorbei sind, hat man mit dem Thema eh abgeschlossen     Mit den heutigen Kommunikationsmitteln hätte man sich aber sicher 3-4 Kontakte behalten, aber damals war das undenkbar, da hat lediglich meine Mutter immer zu Weihnachten eine Karte an die Nachbarin geschrieben, die immer mal wieder auf mich aufpasste.


----------



## McDrake (28. September 2015)

Mangomaedchen schrieb:


> Danke euch!
> McDrake, kommst du aus der Schweiz?


Jup



> Spassbremse - auch ein toller Nick! Nun ja, besonders tiefsinnig ist das nicht, ich esse gerne Mangos, aber nur "Mango" fand ich irgendwie komisch und Mangomädchen hat einen netten Klang. Ein paar Namen waren auch schon vergeben, war also nicht erste Wahl.



Welche waren das denn?


----------



## Spassbremse (28. September 2015)

Mangomaedchen schrieb:


> Spassbremse - auch ein toller Nick! Nun ja, besonders tiefsinnig ist das nicht, ich esse gerne Mangos, aber nur "Mango" fand ich irgendwie komisch und Mangomädchen hat einen netten Klang. Ein paar Namen waren auch schon vergeben, war also nicht erste Wahl.



Ah, danke. 

Gut, damit fällt wohl meine Theorie flach, dass Du irgendwie im Importgeschäft für Südfrüchte tätig bist.


----------



## Mangomaedchen (28. September 2015)

Nein, leider nicht! Das wäre nett, müsste ich ja bestimmt immer Kontrollen vor Ort machen... Ich bin Lehrerin und Texterin.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (28. September 2015)

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum. Wunderbar plüschiger Avatar. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Älteste Stadt = Trier, oder? ^^  Da bin ich geboren, habe aber keinerlei Beziehung dahin, da meine Eltern damals, als ich geboren wurde, nur wg. Job (Vater als Krankenhausarzt) für 4 Jahre dort waren



Hat dein Vater bei den Barmherzigen Brüdern gearbeitet? ;-D

Ich bin bald mal wieder in Trier und dieses Mal nicht aus dienstlichen Gründen, wie beim letzten Aufenthalt. Da fehlte die Zeit um die Stadt zu erkunden und Wein zu trinken, aber immerhin habe ich dort die größte als "klein" bezeichnete Pizza meines bisherigen Lebens gegessen.


----------



## Mangomaedchen (28. September 2015)

Danke, Nyx! 
Den Avatar hat eine Freundin vor einigen Jahren im Zoom in Gelsenkirchen fotografiert, leider passt der spektakuläre Schwanz nicht drauf. Ich glaube, es war eine Lemurenart, die konnten da auf einer Insel mehr oder weniger "frei" rumlaufen und kamen auch zu den Besuchern um sich das Fell streicheln zu lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kommst extra zum Sightseeing her oder mehr zum Wein-Trinken?
Trier hat ja vier Krankenhäuser, damals sogar noch fünf, wenn Herbboy schon volljährig ist


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2015)

Mangomaedchen schrieb:


> Trier hat ja vier Krankenhäuser, damals sogar noch fünf, wenn Herbboy schon volljährig ist


 Ich könnte da inzwischen schon der Chefarzt in einem der Häuser sein rein vom Alter her


----------



## chbdiablo (28. September 2015)

Mangomaedchen schrieb:


> leider passt der spektakuläre Schwanz nicht drauf.



Rabowke im Thread gesichtet in 10, 9, 8...

Hallo im Forum.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (28. September 2015)

Mangomaedchen schrieb:


> ,
> Kommst extra zum Sightseeing her oder mehr zum Wein-Trinken?



Liebe Menschen besuchen, Sightseeing und Wein trinken. Obwohl ich gestehen muss, dass ich eine schreckliche Banausin bin, was Wein anbelangt. [emoji6][emoji5]️


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. September 2015)

Mangomaedchen schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es war eine Lemurenart


Jup. Müsste ein roter Vari sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. September 2015)

Mangomaedchen schrieb:


> Bevor ich WoW kennengelernt habe, habe ich gerne Adventure Games gespielt: Monkey Island, Simon the Sorcerer, Baphomets Fluch, Day of the Tentacle, die Indiana Jones-Spiele usw. Fast muss ich sagen "leider" sind mir die nach meinem Start mit WoW zu eindimensional geworden - man hat vorgefestigte Wege und kann zwischendurch keinen anderen Spielern begegnen, irgendwie schnöde.


Mangomaedchen hat sich von der dunklen Seite der Macht verführen lassen. Rettung zwecklos... [emoji53] [emoji6] [emoji1]


----------



## Mangomaedchen (28. September 2015)

Dann wünsche ich viel Spaß dabei - bin auch eine Weinbanausin, aber hier in der Umgebung an der Mosel kann man wohl jede Menge Verköstigungen machen. Neu eröffnet sind seit diesem Jahr auch wieder die Barbarathermen - nach 15 Jahren Sperrung zwecks Restaurierung. Habe ich mir aber noch nicht angeguckt, du erinnerst mich aber daran. 

Genau, ein roter Vari wars! Bzw. mehrere. War schon schön gemacht in Gelsenkirchen, habs mir nun nochmal auf deren Homepage in Erinnerung gerufen.

@Sauerlandboy: Ja...leider, ich habe mehrere danach versucht: Edna bricht aus, Harveys neue Augen, Unwritten Tales und mir fehlte immer was. Wobei ich ganz sicher noch alle neuen Monkey Island-Episoden durchspielen werde  Und beim Stöbern heute hier auf den Seiten habe ich noch "The Whispered World" angedacht - naja, vielleicht im Winter mal... Day of the Tentacle war für mich früher wie eine Offenbarung - ein Adventure mit Ton! Mein erstes war "Hugo's House of Horrors", kennt das jemand?  Habe ich aber mit meinem Vater zusammen gespielt auf einem 2/86er-PC.

So, muss morgen unbedingt arbeiten, also schlafe ich mal lieber flott ein, um die Erkältung zu kurieren! Danke für den freundlichen Empfang und auch die gute Beratung, finde die Atmosphäre hier sehr angenehm!


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. September 2015)

Mangomaedchen schrieb:


> finde die Atmosphäre hier sehr angenehm!


Warte bis unser Klugscheisser wieder da ist


----------



## MichaelG (28. September 2015)

Och nichts gegen Rabi. Geb den ein paar Titten und er wird friedlich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. September 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Och nichts gegen Rabi. Geb den ein paar Titten und er wird friedlich.


Vorher kommt noch der anzügliche Erstkontakt, d.h. die typische Berliner Anmache.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. September 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Vorher kommt noch der anzügliche Erstkontakt, d.h. die typische Berliner Anmache.


Darauf wollt ich hinaus


----------



## LOX-TT (29. September 2015)

Willkommen in unserer kleinen Gemeinde hier


----------



## Mangomaedchen (29. September 2015)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt....

Habe gestern die Antworten von Herbboy und McDrake übersehen:



McDrake schrieb:


> Welche waren das denn?


   Ähm, ich erinnere mich gerade nur noch an "Kiwi", sonst habe ich es schon wieder vergessen... In der Schweiz bin ich auch häufiger mal, weil mein Freund dort lebt. Und es gibt da Lädarach-Schokolade!

@Herbboy: Das stimmt wohl, ich dachte, dann ist man vielleicht einfach trotzdem mal neugierig auf die "Geburtsstadt", aber wenn man null Erinnerungen hat, ist es wohl wirklich egal.


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2015)

Mangomaedchen schrieb:


> @Herbboy: Das stimmt wohl, ich dachte, dann ist man vielleicht einfach trotzdem mal neugierig auf die "Geburtsstadt", aber wenn man null Erinnerungen hat, ist es wohl wirklich egal.


 Ich hätte schon mal "Lust", zu schauen, wie es da so ist. Aber ich bin jemand, der sowieso ungern und selten verreist, Ausflüge macht oder so, vor allem wenn man dann vlt "sogar" noch Geld für ein Hotel investieren muss usw.    Ich kenne auch keinen, den ich in der Nähe oder aufm Weg dahin besuchen könnte, sonst wäre ich sicher schon Mal dagewesen. Auch meine Eltern waren nie wieder in Trier seit wir da weggezogen sind... ^^   vlt. fahr ich mal im Frühjahr oder Sommer mal per Zug nach Trier und nehme mein MTB mit, und abends wieder nach Köln.


----------



## Mangomaedchen (29. September 2015)

Es fährt ein Zug direkt durch Trier-Köln, ohne Umsteigen, MTB am Wochenende kostenlos mit und hier gibt's paar nette Waldstrecken! Gut, in der Eifel mehr Trails, aber hier ist auch nett... Oder willst zurückradeln?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. September 2015)

*Herbstliche Grüße*

Oh ja! Waldstrecken! 
Den Wald durfte ich auf der Rückfahrt von Trier nach Köln bewundern. [emoji5]️
Auf der Hinfahrt bin ich umgestiegen und konnte daher zum Teil an der Mosel entlang fahren. 
Auf der Rückfahrt bin ich dann von Trier direkt nach Köln zurück. Durch den Urwald und durch Orte wie Urft oder Usch und Zendscheid. [emoji6

Kam mir teilweise vor wie in diesen Filmen, in denen Leute in der fremden Einöde stranden und gefressen werden. [emoji6][emoji4]


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2015)

Mangomaedchen schrieb:


> Es fährt ein Zug direkt durch Trier-Köln, ohne Umsteigen, MTB am Wochenende kostenlos mit und hier gibt's paar nette Waldstrecken! Gut, in der Eifel mehr Trails, aber hier ist auch nett... Oder willst zurückradeln?


  nee, das wäre selbst für trainierte Leute schon was arg weit...   so 40-50km am Stück wären noch okay, aber mehr müssen nicht sein.

@Nyx: ja, die Eifel ist ja nicht umsonst auch beliebtes Thema für Krimis&co sowie "Legenden" darüber, dass genetisch an sich nur 3-4 Familien die ganze Eifel bevölkern


----------



## Mangomaedchen (29. September 2015)

Ja, sonst bräuchte man ein Rennrad. Habe mir letztes Jahr ein neues MTB  gekauft und erkundige damit erst seit diesem Jahr die Wälder in der Umgebung. Naja, derzeit aber wieder nicht, Kratzehals lässt grüßen. Und das bei dem strahlenden Sonnenschein 

Ich bin die Strecke früher auch häufiger mit dem Zug gefahren, weil ich in Düsseldorf studiert habe. Sieht total hübsch und verwunschen aus, teils. Und ja, da sind schräge Ortsnamen dabei gewesen


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (29. September 2015)

Scheint eine Menge MTB-Fahrer hier zu geben. Me too


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. September 2015)

Mangomaedchen schrieb:


> Sieht total hübsch und verwunschen aus, teils.



Das stimmt. Hatte mich eigentlich wieder auf die Mosel gefreut, aber die dichten Wälder mit den efeubewachsenen Bäumen fand ich dann auch toll. Zumal der Zug da ja teilweise komplett allein durch den Wald fährt, ohne Parallelstraße oder andere Wege.


----------



## Mangomaedchen (29. September 2015)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Scheint eine Menge MTB-Fahrer hier zu geben. Me too



@gtaextremfan: Ich habe erst dieses Jahr "richtig" angefangen. Letztes Jahr habe ich mir ein besseres Rädlein gekauft, dieses Jahr dann mal ein Techniktraining gemacht und mehr rumgefahren und Ende August waren wir eine Woche mit drei geführten MTB-Touren auf Mallorca (war da zum ersten Mal). So Level 1,5 war schon eine Herausforderung für mich, aber macht Spaß und Übung macht den Meister...Wie lange fährst du schon?

@Nyx: Aus welchem Spiel kommt denn dein Avatar - das könnte ja auch in der Eifel heimisch sein


----------



## Lukecheater (29. September 2015)

Mangomaedchen schrieb:


> @Nyx: Aus welchem Spiel kommt denn dein Avatar - das könnte ja auch in der Eifel heimisch sein



Plottwist: Es IST aus der Eifel


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. September 2015)

Mangomaedchen schrieb:


> @Nyx: Aus welchem Spiel kommt denn dein Avatar - das könnte ja auch in der Eifel heimisch sein



Stimmt, das könnte passen. [emoji1]
Das ist ein Waldschrat aus Witcher 3. Die fand ich toll.


----------

